# Perth hops



## buntung483 (18/2/13)

Hi guys. 

I'm growing hops at home. I live in armadale area of Perth. I've had a pretty good crop for my first lot. I've heard that during winter I may need to dig the rhizomes up and cold store them. Is this right? 
Any info be great


----------



## Hippy (18/2/13)

Not really. You just dig out any rhizomes that have spread into other areas you don't want them otherwise they will take over your garden. The main rhizome you planted will have developed a decent root system after the first year so just cut the bines off at the base when it's finished flowering and starts dying off and leave it to reshoot next spring. If you want to plant the rhizomes you dig out or give away/sell them you can keep them in cold storage wrapped in newspaper for a while.


----------



## benno1973 (18/2/13)

Yep, no need to dig up (as Hippy said). I've had hops growing in the same ground 3 years running, just trimmed at the base at the start of each winter and they happily over-winter in the soil.


----------



## Bizier (18/2/13)

Armadale gets a winter (in Vic Park I got ice on my car this year), so it should be fine. If you were in FNQ or Darwin, you might want to dig them out and refridgerate because their 'winter' won't register on the plants.


----------



## buntung483 (18/2/13)

Great stuff. Means less work. One thing I have learned is hops need a lot of attention to keep from growing crazy. Thanks for tips.


----------

